#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Мантра-спиннеры. Что вы об этом думаете?

## Лиахонович

А вы слышали о такой новинке, как мантра-спиннер?

Если кто-то не в курсе, спиннер - это "крутилка" для рук ставшая популярной в 2017 году. Мантра-спиннер - это совмещение обычного спиннера с идеей буддийских молитвенных барабанов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2017), Дондог (21.07.2019), Фил (19.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

Знаю, что спинером можно сломать собаку. Больше ничего.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.12.2017), Юй Кан (19.12.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бизнес уж точно раскрутится от продаж среди нью эйджевцев)

А для буддистов, - никакой спиннер и даже молитвенный барабан за вас вашу работу над умом не проделает.

----------

Алексей Л (20.12.2017), Шуньяананда (20.12.2017)

----------


## Антон Козаренко

Я думаю что если крутить спинер с должным благоговением, то от него будет толк.

----------


## Алексей Л

Думаю что России все хорошо  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Йен

Я бы удивился, если бы здесь не появилось ссылки на магазин с побрякушками )

----------

Алексей Л (21.12.2017), Фил (20.12.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думаю что если крутить спинер с должным благоговением, то от него будет толк.


Я Вас удивлю, толк будет даже просто от чтения мантр с благоговением)) А если еще прибавить простирания, так вообще еще больше толка) 

Спиннер крутится слишком быстро, для того, чтобы мантра с благоговением получалась со всей эффектвностью за долю секунды, надо опривычивать внутренний порыв благоговения, основанный на глубокой детальной визуализации годами. По-простому, как сидеть рядом с насосом из колодца, когда вода льется сама, - в буддизме не получится. Тут надо ведра самому потаскать, чтобы накачались мышцы.

Очередная китайщина.Но коммерческая идея хороша. Потому что вкрутить ее просто большому количеству идиотов. Они потихоньку пишут во все крупные буддийские группы, вроде выглядит все так чинно, не придерешься. Хотя им невдомек, что буддистам не нужно показывать индуистские мантры)

Еще бы посоветовали написать мантру на кастрюлях, микроволновках, гаджетах, гантелях, диванах, машинах и трусах, во бы народ стал бы пачками просветляться)

----------

Шуньяананда (20.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А мне идея нравится, пусть и коммерческая.
Нравится в первую очередь тем, что распространяет так сказать - буддийскую культуру в массы.
Во вторых, никто же не мешает умом и в уме совершать туже работу, что и при кручении барабана. Тем самым и работая с умом, и меняя его, просто круча этот спинер.

(конечно  наверно лучше было бы в коммерческом разделе, какой то качественный рекламный пост написать, а не так типа скрытно рекламировать в разделе новостей )))

----------

Фил (21.12.2017)

----------


## Александр С

*Лиахонович*, вам надо найти какого-нибудь авторитетного тибетца, которое это дело благословит. Иначе публику это не заинтересует (слишком быстро крутится, не в ту сторону, не так слоги расположены, нужными пальцами не зажмешь и и.д.) :-)

Ну и про целевую аудиторию не забывайте! Возможно, кто-то, кого привлекает подобный  стим, увлекается еще и буддизмом. 

Хотя, мне, например, больше понравилось бы что-то в виде корочек, которые можно отковыривать, оттуда бы вылезали тигле в виде лягушачьей икры, или силикатный лизун с блестящими тибетскими слогами, типа лапши "алфавит".

----------


## Александр С

Для любителей гаджетов всевозможных: прибор ускоряющий достижение состояния медитации

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мне идея нравится, пусть и коммерческая.
> Нравится в первую очередь тем, что распространяет так сказать - буддийскую культуру в массы.
> Во вторых, никто же не мешает умом и в уме совершать туже работу, что и при кручении барабана. Тем самым и работая с умом, и меняя его, просто круча этот спинер.
> 
> (конечно  наверно лучше было бы в коммерческом разделе, какой то качественный рекламный пост написать, а не так типа скрытно рекламировать в разделе новостей )))


Культуру кручения спиннеров, как идею буддизма в массы?)) Среди европейцев?)) Поздравляю с отличной идеей. Взяли бы и устроили лотерею с призом на прочтения Ламрима, например. ВО, это была бы идея буддизма в массы.)

Как Вы думаете, сколько человек проработает с умом, машинально накручивая спиннер? А мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМСЕ ХУМ татуируют и изображения Будд тоже для продвижения  в практике?

Это у тибетцев кручение малы и молитвенных барабанов проникнуто идеей буддизма( и то не у всех), они и простираясь, проходят через горы. А сидя на диване в тепле со спиннером растеряешь последние мозги. Не верите? Купите спиннер и прокрутите его пару месяцев. и посмиотрите, как у Вас пойдет практика.

----------


## Йен

Если на хула-хуп мантры нанести и крутить, то пользы больше будет, хотя бы физуха плюсуется. Или на скакалку и попрыгать.

----------

Пема Дролкар (22.12.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Культуру кручения спиннеров, как идею буддизма в массы?)) Среди европейцев?)) Поздравляю с отличной идеей. Взяли бы и устроили лотерею с призом на прочтения Ламрима, например. ВО, это была бы идея буддизма в массы.)
> 
> Как Вы думаете, сколько человек проработает с умом, машинально накручивая спиннер? А мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМСЕ ХУМ татуируют и изображения Будд тоже для продвижения  в практике?
> 
> Это у тибетцев кручение малы и молитвенных барабанов проникнуто идеей буддизма( и то не у всех), они и простираясь, проходят через горы. А сидя на диване в тепле со спиннером растеряешь последние мозги. Не верите? Купите спиннер и прокрутите его пару месяцев. и посмиотрите, как у Вас пойдет практика.


Важно та работа которая происходит в уме и делается умом, при кручение малы и барабана. Ум место деятельности и основной инструмент, барабанчик и мала инструмент вспомогательный.
Почему бы и спинеру не быть таким же вспомогательным инструментом ?

Но в первую очередь конечно, мне идея понравилась, как раз продвижением буддийской культуры.
Буддизм не может существовать в вакууме. Нужна определённая среда, пространство наполненное как буддийскими идеями так и их выражением в окружающей атрибутике. И это очень хорошо делается в буддийских регионах: строят ступы, вывешивают флажки с изображениями и мантрами, выбивают мантры  в скалах и т.д.
Постепенно это и в нетрадиционно буддийских регионах происходит. Особенно в странах где есть уже несколько поколений буддистов. В общем культурном пространстве уже можно услышать буддийскую терминологию, встречать буддийские изображения и мантры.
Это важно и нужно, и да пусть это будут и просто спинеры, стикеры, надписи на упаковках, в транспорте, на стенах.... Ну или в определённом срезе общества и татуировки.. Это создаёт необходимый ореол, необходимую культурную среду для буддизма.

----------


## Фил

А меня такой спиннерчик залипательный есть!
Колесо Дхармы  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (21.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017), Дондог (21.07.2019), Дубинин (21.12.2017), Пема Дролкар (22.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Постепенно это и в нетрадиционно буддийских регионах происходит. Особенно в странах где есть уже несколько поколений буддистов. В общем культурном пространстве уже можно услышать буддийскую терминологию, встречать буддийские изображения и мантры.и
> Это важно и нужно, и да пусть это будут и просто спинеры, стикеры, надписи на упаковках, в транспорте, на стенах.... Ну или в определённом срезе общества и татуировки.. Это создаёт необходимый ореол, необходимую культурную среду для буддизма.



Будда-бары с полуголыми девицами танцующими на фоне статуй уже есть, осталось интим-салоны и туалеты украсить буддийской символикой и создание необходимой культурной среды будет завершено )

----------


## Йен

> А меня такой спиннерчик залипательный есть!


У каждого капитана корабля похожий есть, тока побольше )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Будда-бары с полуголыми девицами танцующими на фоне статуй уже есть, осталось интим-салоны и туалеты украсить буддийской символикой и создание необходимой культурной среды будет завершено )


Срезы общества могут быть разными )
Буддизм же не только для святых.

Можно замечать и другие проявления буддийской культуры через атрибутику, необязательно же только в бары с полуголыми девицами ходить.
От похода в туалет конечно никуда не деться )

----------


## Фил

> У каждого капитана корабля похожий есть, тока побольше )


Я ещё и как капитан!
Вау!

----------


## Антон Козаренко

> Я Вас удивлю, толк будет даже просто от чтения мантр с благоговением)) А если еще прибавить простирания, так вообще еще больше толка) 
> 
> Спиннер крутится слишком быстро, для того, чтобы мантра с благоговением получалась со всей эффектвностью за долю секунды, надо опривычивать внутренний порыв благоговения, основанный на глубокой детальной визуализации годами. По-простому, как сидеть рядом с насосом из колодца, когда вода льется сама, - в буддизме не получится. Тут надо ведра самому потаскать, чтобы накачались мышцы.
> 
> Очередная китайщина.Но коммерческая идея хороша. Потому что вкрутить ее просто большому количеству идиотов. Они потихоньку пишут во все крупные буддийские группы, вроде выглядит все так чинно, не придерешься. Хотя им невдомек, что буддистам не нужно показывать индуистские мантры)
> 
> Еще бы посоветовали написать мантру на кастрюлях, микроволновках, гаджетах, гантелях, диванах, машинах и трусах, во бы народ стал бы пачками просветляться)


Чтобы не писать своими словами известные факты, сперва чуток копипаста:

"Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV часто рассказывает притчу о старике Шриджате, который в одной из жизней был мухой, севшей на коровий навоз. Поток воды, подхватив коровью лепешку вместе с мухой, обнес ее вокруг ступы. Это «путешествие» создало в потоке ума тогдашней мухи благой кармический отпечаток. Впоследствии, переродившись человеком и в глубокой старости став монахом, это существо смогло достичь архатства. Хотя муха и не понимала сакрального значения ступы, такое непреднамеренное выражение ей знаков почтения очистило её от отрицательной кармы и создало крохотную благую заслугу."

То же самое и со спинером.

Купит какой-нибудь далекий от Дхармы человек такой спинер, крутанет пару раз, создаст невольно благую заслугу, которая в итоге превратится в историю, подобную истории о мухе, которая совершила обход вокруг ступы на куске навоза.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017), Фил (21.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Чтобы не писать своими словами известные факты, сперва чуток копипаста:
> 
> "Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV часто рассказывает притчу о старике Шриджате, который в одной из жизней был мухой, севшей на коровий навоз. Поток воды, подхватив коровью лепешку вместе с мухой, обнес ее вокруг ступы. Это «путешествие» создало в потоке ума тогдашней мухи благой кармический отпечаток. Впоследствии, переродившись человеком и в глубокой старости став монахом, это существо смогло достичь архатства. Хотя муха и не понимала сакрального значения ступы, такое непреднамеренное выражение ей знаков почтения очистило её от отрицательной кармы и создало крохотную благую заслугу."
> 
> То же самое и со спинером.
> 
> Купит какой-нибудь далекий от Дхармы человек такой спинер, крутанет пару раз, создаст невольно благую заслугу, которая в итоге превратится в историю, подобную истории о мухе, которая совершила обход вокруг ступы на куске навоза.



В Тхераваде камма - это намеренное действие. Значит спиннеры распространять надо только в других традициях )

----------


## Йен

> Срезы общества могут быть разными )
> Буддизм же не только для святых.


Не знаю как в вашей традиции, в Тхераваде Будда дал учение тем, у кого мало пыли в глазах.
Когда священная символика нивелируется до бытового уровня, она и воспринимается соответствующе, то есть как нечто обыденное.

----------


## Ануруддха

Лучше на спиннер биткоин нанести и можно виртуально майнить.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю как в вашей традиции, в Тхераваде Будда дал учение тем, у кого мало пыли в глазах.
> Когда священная символика нивелируется до бытового уровня, она и воспринимается соответствующе, то есть как нечто обыденное.


Один уважаемый наставник Тхеравады, возвращаясь из деревень тайских контрабандистов, сказал что будет очень даже рад если после его наставлений те  перестанут  убивать хотябы друг друга.
Люди очень очень разные и Будда учил очень разных людей, даже точнее - очень очень разных существ.

И вот когда буддизм, его идеи и его атрибутика  - будут восприниматься обыденно, естественно, жизненно. Когда это будет интегрировано в конкретные общества и культуры. Только тогда и можно будет сказать, что буддийская Дхарма\Дхамма начала появлятся на западе. Только тогда будет надлежащее пространство для переноса всех учений буддизма, в том числе и учений которые уже для тех у кого мало пыли в глазах.

А так пока вот только такие вырванные  из Слова Будды цитаты в виде лозунгов, приезды наставников из буддийского пространства да поездки в пространство буддизма. Ну и небольшие островки атмосферы буддизма в буддийских центрах. Что уже также конечно очень  хорошо, но всётаки маловато для того чтоб реально были те у кого "мало пыли в глазах".
(п.с. этого даже уже просто для молодёжи мало, для новых молодых энтузиастов родившихся в новое постсоветское время)

----------


## Йен

> И вот когда буддизм, его идеи и его атрибутика  - будут восприниматься обыденно, естественно, жизненно. Когда это будет интегрировано в конкретные общества и культуры. Только тогда и можно будет сказать, что буддийская Дхарма\Дхамма начала появлятся на западе. Только тогда будет надлежащее пространство для переноса всех учений буддизма, в том числе и учений которые уже для тех у кого мало пыли в глазах.


К ритуальной символике должно быть соответствующее отношение, как в буддийских странах, тогда такое же отношение будет и к буддизму. А если ее на туалетной бумаге печатать для внедрения в массы, то и эффект такой же получится.
Я в советской стране вырос, как и многие, в среде атеистов, крестов и куполов. Но стал буддистом. А есть люди в буддийских странах, ставшие христианами и т.д. Камма рано или поздно себя проявит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . А если ее на туалетной бумаге печатать для внедрения в массы, то и эффект такой же получится.
> Я в советской стране вырос, как и многие, в среде атеистов, крестов и куполов. .


Не совсем пойму откуда ассоциации спиннера, то с голыми девицами, то вот с туалетной бумагой  ) ?




> К ритуальной символике должно быть соответствующее отношение, как в буддийских странах, тогда такое же отношение будет и к буддизму..


Да, вот именно - как в буддийских странах.
Где "на каждом углу" можно встретить буддийскую символику и атрибутику. Где пространство и атмосфера этим пронизано, в прямом смысле слов.

----------

Альбина (21.12.2017), Денис К (25.12.2017)

----------


## Фил

Сегодня спиннер, а завтра - оргия!

----------

Александр С (21.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017), Денис К (25.12.2017), Дубинин (21.12.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Не совсем пойму откуда ассоциации спиннера, то с голыми девицами ?
> 
> 
> .


В.Н. Я знаю откуда)). Эт он на мою аву насмотрелся))  Я как красная тряпка,ужас всей вселенной  для истинного Тхера.))  (Йен, если че- я там в шортах и майке)))))) Можете сделать "Одень Машу" )))А Это тень

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Не совсем пойму откуда ассоциации спиннера, то с голыми девицами, то вот с туалетной бумагой  ) ?


Отсюда:

"Это важно и нужно, и да пусть это будут и просто спинеры, стикеры, надписи на упаковках, в транспорте, на стенах..."

У вас там многоточие. От упаковки до туалетной бумаги недалеко )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> )А Это тень


Да вижу - как обычно, тень на плетень нагоняете какую-то )

----------


## Альбина

> Да вижу - как обычно, тень на плетень нагоняете какую-то )


ну это символ.. меня нет а тень моя все равно такая.. ну это же творчество.. 
а Вас вообще вот нет..но мы то с вами разговариваем.. значит что-то есть..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отсюда:
> 
> "Это важно и нужно, и да пусть это будут и просто спинеры, стикеры, надписи на упаковках, в транспорте, на стенах..."
> 
> У вас там многоточие. От упаковки до туалетной бумаги недалеко )


А воон оно что )
Не знал, что это так близко. Как бы упаковка, например чая, соков, молочных продуктов.... у меня с туалетной бумагой никак не  ассоциируются.
Видать бедная у меня фантазия (

----------

Денис К (25.12.2017)

----------


## Йен

> А воон оно что )
> Видать бедная у меня фантазия (


С фантазией у вас как раз все в порядке. )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Теперь голые девицы и туалетная бумага неотлипны от сознания участников форума при мыслях о спиннере)

Я лично в этом вопросе доверяю собакам, они явно нервничают, а у них развитый инстинкт. человека такое вращение гипнотизирует, не говоря о том, что это просто безделушка укради время и деньги, что бы ты на нее не лепил. Если не вестись на раскрутку коммерческих идей. Миларепа как-то умудрился обойтись без скиннера)))

----------


## Anthony

> Бизнес уж точно раскрутится от продаж среди нью эйджевцев)
> 
> А для буддистов, - никакой спиннер и даже молитвенный барабан за вас вашу работу над умом не проделает.


Гарчену расскажите  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony

> Не знаю как в вашей традиции, в Тхераваде Будда дал учение тем, у кого мало пыли в глазах.
> Когда священная символика нивелируется до бытового уровня, она и воспринимается соответствующе, то есть как нечто обыденное.


Священная символика - цэ санскритский алфавит? 
Дык он и до Будды юзался налево и направо, и после... и не только для высоких материй, но и вполне себе с приземленными целями. И для денег, и чтоб коза\як доились, и супостата освободить, если надо ... етс.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гарчену расскажите


Если нет знаний и понимания, а также наработанных навыков, не надо людей в заблуждение вводить, что они могут,как Гарчен.

----------


## Борис Оширов

> буддистам не нужно показывать индуистские мантры


Простите, а где Вы увидели индуистскую мантру? На спиннере написана вполне себе буддийская, шестислоговая мантра - мани, только не тибетским алфавитом, а деванагари

----------

Aion (23.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Простите, а где Вы увидели индуистскую мантру? На спиннере написана вполне себе буддийская, шестислоговая мантра - мани, только не тибетским алфавитом, а деванагари


Спасибо. Ну, хорошо) А мани у индуистов обладает тем же смыслом, что и в тибетском буддизме?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо. Ну, хорошо) А мани у индуистов обладает тем же смыслом, что и в тибетском буддизме?


У индуистов нет мани. Это буддийская мантра.

----------

Aion (23.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если нет знаний и понимания, а также наработанных навыков, не надо людей в заблуждение вводить, что они могут,как Гарчен.


Пема, а можно поинтересоваться, кто вас научил, что вращение молитвенного барабана не воздействует на ум? Никто из буддийских учителей, известных мне, не заставляет перед началом использования молитвенного барабана постичь пустоту, развить непоколебимую шаматху и т.д. Даже стотысячное нгондро не обязательно делать. Так что это вы вводите людей в заблуждение в данном случае.

----------


## Anthony

> А что, много таких Гарченов в Москве?)))


Я в Москве только проездом был





> Если нет знаний и понимания, а также наработанных навыков, не надо людей в заблуждение вводить, что они могут,как Гарчен.


Однозначно, они могут попытаться быть как Гарчен! И в плане кручения барабана, и в плане кручения мантры в сердце.
Вы же тоже не можете делать практику с тем же качеством как ее делает ЕСДЛ?... но ведь делаете. Так чем же парень с барабаном хуже Вас, в своем подражании хорошему учителю?

Если нет знаний и понимания, а также наработанных навыков, не надо людей в заблуждение вводить, что они *не* могут,как Гарчен.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я лично в этом вопросе доверяю собакам, они явно нервничают, а у них развитый инстинкт. человека такое вращение гипнотизирует, не говоря о том, что это просто безделушка укради время и деньги, что бы ты на нее не лепил.


Доверяете ли собакам, когда они подобным же возмущённым лаем и стремлением догнать реагируют на вращение колёс впервые увиденного ими проезжающего мимо автомобиля и/или мотоцикла?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2017)

----------


## Лиахонович

> И вот когда буддизм, его идеи и его атрибутика  - будут восприниматься обыденно, естественно, жизненно. Когда это будет интегрировано в конкретные общества и культуры.


Я помню, как еврейская община арендовала вьетнамский ресторан и праздновала Ханукку под большой статуей Будды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо. Ну, хорошо) А мани у индуистов обладает тем же смыслом, что и в тибетском буддизме?


У мантр нет своих  обязательных алфавитов, как и вообще в индийских языках, они первично - устные.
Звучание мантры (и вообще индийских языков) можно передать разными шрифтами, например специальными знаками на основе тибетской письменности, китайской, латиницы. Можно различными индийскими алфавитами, один самый распространённый из которых, это деванагари.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.12.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2017)

----------


## Лиахонович

> Будда-бары с полуголыми девицами танцующими на фоне статуй уже есть, осталось интим-салоны и туалеты украсить буддийской символикой и создание необходимой культурной среды будет завершено )


О буддистком интим-монастыре: https://librebook.me/dve_monahini_i_bludodei/vol1/1

----------

